# has anyone tried an MAOI with luck?



## birdiehead (Apr 19, 2010)

any storied or info would be great


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

MAOI is the very LAST resort. It's very dangerous on your liver and you have to live by a strict diet and watch every single food, pill and drink that goes into your body otherwise you could have adverse effects.

Now, some people have had success with Marplan which is an older MAOI, but the positive effects are very limited with DP / DR if that's what you're looking to use it for.

I would try Anafranil (older tricyclic) before Marplan though if that's what you're trying to use it for.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

birdiehead said:


> any storied or info would be great


One MAOI, moclobemide (Aurorix-brand) is not dangerous as to mixing with various foods. It is a relatively new antidepressant. Not sure how effective it is, though for DD or depression.


----------



## birdiehead (Apr 19, 2010)

staples said:


> MAOI is the very LAST resort. It's very dangerous on your liver and you have to live by a strict diet and watch every single food, pill and drink that goes into your body otherwise you could have adverse effects.
> 
> Now, some people have had success with Marplan which is an older MAOI, but the positive effects are very limited with DP / DR if that's what you're looking to use it for.
> 
> I would try Anafranil (older tricyclic) before Marplan though if that's what you're trying to use it for.


i've been on anafranil for a long time but i can't handle the numbness anymore. so i asked my doctor if i could start an MAOI. i guess jeffery abugel had success with marplan. but not they don't even have it in the USA. so i was gonna try Parnate. i don't even know why i'm trying at all anymore as chronic dpd is a hopeless diagnosis/disorder.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have tried Aurorix/moclobemide at 600.mg and Marplan at 60.mg both trails for 12.weeks without any effect. Monoamine oxidendase inhibitors does not have any effect on DP.


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

MAOs can help some people with Depersonalization. I took Nardil in the 80's and it helped for awhile, but I couldn't deal with the side effects. It kept me up all night, and I couldn't sleep. I tried Marplan two years ago, and it helped for a while, but then it stopped helping, and once again I couldn't sleep. I don't think it is a dangerous drug, as some people have mentioned. It is only dangerous if you take it and mix it with the things you aren't supposed to mix it with. It has been around forever!


----------



## birdiehead (Apr 19, 2010)

Mayer-Gross said:


> I have tried Aurorix/moclobemide at 600.mg and Marplan at 60.mg both trails for 12.weeks without any effect. Monoamine oxidendase inhibitors does not have any effect on DP.


what do you take now if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## birdiehead (Apr 19, 2010)

Angela2006 said:


> MAOs can help some people with Depersonalization. I took Nardil in the 80's and it helped for awhile, but I couldn't deal with the side effects. It kept me up all night, and I couldn't sleep. I tried Marplan two years ago, and it helped for a while, but then it stopped helping, and once again I couldn't sleep. I don't think it is a dangerous drug, as some people have mentioned. It is only dangerous if you take it and mix it with the things you aren't supposed to mix it with. It has been around forever!
> 
> may i ask what you take now if anything? i've only been on marplan for 2 days. i'm gonna give it a shot. i'm already noticing the sleeping problem though.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

birdiehead said:


> any storied or info would be great


I've only used a MAO-B inhibitor - Selegiline. It doesn't have the food reaction dangers, but it does have the serious restriction regarding any med that increases serotonin or norepinephrine.

It was helpful with visual issues but not strong enough. I also found it reduced anxiety.


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

birdiehead said:


> what do you take now if you don't mind me asking?


Celexa. It does nothing except keep my night time panic attacks at bay.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Why is Marplan not in the U.S.? I wanted to try it.


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

peacedove said:


> Why is Marplan not in the U.S.? I wanted to try it.


I'm in Texas, and I was able to get Marplan two years ago.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I did Emsam, just made me sick.

maoi's have not been researched for dissociation


----------

